# Magistralem



## voltape

I have this diploma:
Nos Universitatis Academicae Edinburgensis… hoc scripto volumus Mr xxx postquam se suosque progressus huic Facultati probaverit luculento testimonio ab ea nobis commendatum amplos honores gradum nempe inter philosophos Magistralem iureiurando sollemnibusque rite peractis consecutum ese; eique concessa ese omnia privilegia…. Etc

I have made this running translation:
We, the President…… University of Edinburgh …. Wish to hereby evidence that Mr. XXX after he had demonstrated his progress in this College with ample testimony, (the College) has recommended us to grant him the degree with the broadest honours and to allow him to be solemnly admitted among the Masters of Philosophy. So he is granted all priviledges... etc

My problem is in “nempe inter philosophos Magistralem iureiurando sollemnibusque rite peractis consecutum esse;” why Magistralem in accusative? It does not accord with the accusative plural “philosophos” Or it accords with “consecutum”?    How could I render this phrase?
Thank you!


----------



## exgerman

... solemnly admitted as a Master among Philosophers.... The subject and object of infinitives are both in the accusative.


----------



## voltape

Thank you very much Exgerman , but why iureiurando - is that "taking an oath"?


----------



## exgerman

voltape said:


> Thank you very much Exgerman , but why iureiurando - is that "taking an oath"?


I think it's a noun in the ablative:  ...by means of an oath and by ceremonies correctly performed ...

What oath that might be I do not know.


----------



## bearded

exgerman said:


> I think it's a noun in the ablative


  
iusiurandum - Wiktionary


----------



## voltape

Yes, this is not an easy Latin -    For example, why "Mr xxx postquam se suosque progressus huic Facultati probaverit"  why "se suosque"? is  that: he demonstrated "him and his progress??"


----------



## Circunflejo

voltape said:


> him and his progress


Himself and his progress.


----------



## exgerman

Remember that this is very overblown, very flowery language. He demonstrated his character and his accomplishments.


----------



## voltape

Thank you very much to all!


----------

